# Goodbye



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

This will be my last post on nissan forums as my 94 se is dead. I will be stripping the interior of all of its goodies (seats, speakers, etc.) and sending it to pick n' pull to join the ranks of 3rd gens that never made it past 195k soon. I would like to thank all of the helpful people that have advised me over the course of last year and a half as well as the admin. A special thanks to internet automartYou are a guru, all others that have helped you were amazing and i would like to let everyone know that i have aquired a 99 subaru LGT as i needed a vehicle worthy of replacing my nissan.

Goodbye nissan forums, i will miss you, and my (tear) maxima. I have much love for these cars, as im sure you all do and i will never forget the blast i had driving mine.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

a 99 subie isn't a bad replacement.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

What was the final failure that caused you to throw in the towel, transmission?
I agree, a 99 Legacy a nice car especially the 2.5GT with a 5-speed.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

just watch the head gaskets on it :nervous:


----------

